# Losing 1kg a week while adding muscle mass



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Is it possible to lose a KG a week and still gaining small amounts of muscle mass. I did some calculations I'm roughly 102kg at 20% BF and wanted to get down to around 12% for 1st of june which is my holiday. I have got to the 20% from comparing to pictures and also one of those machines in boots although I know they aren't very good it did come back with 20.1%.

So going along with losing 1KG of weight a week and gaining <0.2kg of muscle that would mean it would only take 8 weeks to 12% and 10 weeks to 10%. I was just wondering if this is actually doable or will it be very hard to gain muscle mass while losing a Kilo a week?



Weight KG

BodyFat KG

Lean Mass KG

BF

102

20.4

81.6

20

101

19.19

81.81

19

100

18

82

18

99

16.83

82.17

17

98

15.68

82.32

16

97

14.55

82.45

15

96

13.44

82.56

14

95

12.35

82.65

13

94

11.28

82.72

12

93

10.23

82.77

11

92

9.2

82.8

10


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

TBWFC said:


> Is it possible to lose a KG a week and still gaining small amounts of muscle mass. I did some calculations I'm roughly 102kg at 20% BF and wanted to get down to around 12% for 1st of june which is my holiday. I have got to the 20% from comparing to pictures and also one of those machines in boots although I know they aren't very good it did come back with 20.1%.
> 
> So going along with losing 1KG of weight a week and gaining <0.2kg of muscle that would mean it would only take 8 weeks to 12% and 10 weeks to 10%. I was just wondering if this is actually doable or will it be very hard to gain muscle mass while losing a Kilo a week?
> 
> ...


 No you can't predict how long it would take. The progress will start to go slower as you get leaner and so would the muscle mass or even adding muscle will halt altogether as you get leaner. You must be smashing it in the gym though


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

TBWFC said:


> Is it possible to lose a KG a week and still gaining small amounts of muscle mass. I did some calculations I'm roughly 102kg at 20% BF and wanted to get down to around 12% for 1st of june which is my holiday. I have got to the 20% from comparing to pictures and also one of those machines in boots although I know they aren't very good it did come back with 20.1%.
> 
> So going along with losing 1KG of weight a week and gaining <0.2kg of muscle that would mean it would only take 8 weeks to 12% and 10 weeks to 10%. I was just wondering if this is actually doable or will it be very hard to gain muscle mass while losing a Kilo a week?
> 
> ...


 Simple answer is no.

You need to be in a calorie surplus to build muscle.

As soon as you drop into a deficit, you're not building muscle anymore.

You will however appear to be more muscular as the definition comes through, the leaner you get.

I usually estimate 2-2.5 stones in weight loss from 20% to 10% bodyfat.

Totally possible in 12 weeks but f**kin hard going bud and you really would have to know what your doing.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Plus if the boots machine says your 20, your 25-30% as they read way wrong from experience and dexa comparisons

so to get to 10 its more like 3 stone...

but in reality, lose 2-2.5 stone and you'll be a lot better nick, maybe 13-15% as at 1kg I'd say you'll be losing muscle also...


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Simple answer is no.
> 
> You need to be in a calorie surplus to build muscle.
> 
> ...


 Thought this was probably the case, so out of the KG a week I lose would you say 80% fat and 20% muscle or would you say 100% fat no muscle if still gyming etc ?



superdrol said:


> Plus if the boots machine says your 20, your 25-30% as they read way wrong from experience and dexa comparisons
> 
> so to get to 10 its more like 3 stone...
> 
> but in reality, lose 2-2.5 stone and you'll be a lot better nick, maybe 13-15% as at 1kg I'd say you'll be losing muscle also...


 I was comparing to pics aswell and expected around 20% boots machine said same but I could well be more 25%, tbh I just wanted to get the abs showing again and just be more defined. I thought it might not be the case that I could gain muscle while losing that much weight just wanted clarification, Cheers guys.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

TBWFC said:


> Thought this was probably the case, so out of the KG a week I lose would you say 80% fat and 20% muscle or would you say 100% fat no muscle if still gyming etc ?


 Are you natty or assisted?

Cutting whilst natural, you will lose a little more muscle than if assisted.

It's almost impossible to determine a percentage figure for the fat/muscle ratio you will lose.

The way to minimise muscle loss on any cut is time, the less a week you can lose whilst actually dropping weight the better.

1-1.5lb a week would be the maximum loss/muscle loss ratio.

But of course, depending on how much you have to lose could take a very long time.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Are you natty or assisted?
> 
> Cutting whilst natural, you will lose a little more muscle than if assisted.
> 
> ...


 I'm about 101kg now wanted to get to about 92kg. Atm just taking some Dimensions Lab T5 and I have some Winny and clomid stocked as was gonna do a winny only cycle but not 100% sure yet. living with the girlfriends parents atm so dont really want to be jabbing test.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

TBWFC said:


> I'm about 101kg now wanted to get to about 92kg. Atm just taking some Dimensions Lab T5 and I have some Winny and clomid stocked as was gonna do a winny only cycle but not 100% sure yet. living with the girlfriends parents atm so dont really want to be jabbing test.


 I'm not going to advise you on an oral only cycle as I personally think it's stupid.

If you're not willing to jab test, stay natty.

500 calories deficit and time is all you need to lose weight/fat.

Work out TDEE here www.tdeecalculator.net

Choose cutting calories.

Adjust at regular intervals according to the weight you lose (TDEE comes down as weight falls).

Cardio at 3 x 30m week will see good initial results, as the weight stalls add more cardio in 4 x 30mins or 3 x 45mins etc.

Make lowering calories the last thing you do.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> I'm not going to advise you on an oral only cycle as I personally think it's stupid.
> 
> If you're not willing to jab test, stay natty.
> 
> ...


 Yer cheers for good advice mate lots of people have said no to oral only cycles which is kinda making me think not to bother. I previously had a good Tbol only cycle a few years back, but I never really done much research into it.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Only two circumstances where you could look to lose so much fat and build muscle would be either if you've just started training or just started a cycle after being natty for a decent period.

Both scenarios don't seem applicable to you.

If you want to lose fat then do it... all the spreadsheets and figuring out wont change what will happen to your muscle mass.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Only two circumstances where you could look to lose so much fat and build muscle would be either if you've just started training or just started a cycle after being natty for a decent period.
> 
> Both scenarios don't seem applicable to you.
> 
> If you want to lose fat then do it... all the spreadsheets and figuring out wont change what will happen to your muscle mass.


 Yer I thought the same as this tbh mate, I was just doing the spreadsheet to work out what weight I would roughly need to be to drop 10% fat if that makes sense. I have only just got back in the gym from 2 and a bit years out so am actually hoping that I will gain muscle mass quite quick but I completely agree I think that losing a KG a week and still gain good muscle will be near on impossible. Just wanted other peoples views I suppose.


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

Going to take you way longer to get to 10% then 10 weeks imo you don't just drop from 12 to 10 in 2 weeks without drugs lol, bet your more in the high 20%'s


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

orangeandpears said:


> Going to take you way longer to get to 10% then 10 weeks imo you don't just drop from 12 to 10 in 2 weeks without drugs lol, bet your more in the high 20%'s


 This.

Isnt doable natty.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

forget the time frame and numbers, plan a diet and a exercise plan involving both weights and some cardio make sure that you are in a deficit be that from calories or output.....i would aim for 500 calories per day deficit.

carry on making sure you remain in that deficit for as long as it takes for you to be happy by the way you look in the mirror forget the scales and the fat%


----------

